# Evel Ray



## mcmfw2 (Jul 30, 2016)

Fresh pick up that appears to have had a mid 70's Evel Knievel conversion...


----------



## vastingray (Aug 3, 2016)

I remember putting those kind of grips on my bike back then they were a big deal closest thing to a dirt bike


----------

